# Shampoo for White GSD Pup



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

So, I'm sure anyone else who has a white GSD has noticed they can discolor easily. My pup goes outside and sits now and then which make his legs yellow/brown. I've heard of whitening shampoos and so on, but I figured I'd ask here. Anyone using something they'd recommend? Is it puppy safe?

He has such beautiful white fur and people don't realize the rest is just from playing outside heh.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use a human whitening shampoo on my Crested's white patches. The shampoo itself is purple so you have to be careful and DILUTE it! 

There are whitening shampoos for dogs, cats and horses! Just Google *Whitening Shampoo*.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I know they exist, but would rather use something someone else can recommend. Some products don't just give you results, but also bad side effects. I'd rather avoid that heh


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Double K brand Alpha White formula is very nice, but you'd need to order it online as it won't be found in stores. It's not expensive, but it's generally advertised for grooming professionals.

I've worked for years at a dog daycare that has a grooming center and we've tried all kinds of shampoos. I've bought the version for black dogs and it worked nicely, and a friend with a white GSD/malamute ordered the one for white dogs. She liked it a lot and both have a scent that makes Herbal Essences pale in comparison!

ETA: In the same catalogs/sites that you'll find Double K, you can usually find conditioning sprays that help block UV (from bleaching dark dogs), block dirt, urine, static, etc. Perhaps using one of those will help protect the coat from staining.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I know some conformation people use a brand called Isle of Dogs and they do have shampoos for black, white and copper coloured dogs. Chris Christensen also sells a shampoo called White on White for white dogs and have a product called Ice on Ice which is used for repelling stains, urine, rain, mats and tangles.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

pinkanml said:


> Double K brand Alpha White formula is very nice, but you'd need to order it online as it won't be found in stores. It's not expensive, but it's generally advertised for grooming professionals.
> 
> I've worked for years at a dog daycare that has a grooming center and we've tried all kinds of shampoos. I've bought the version for black dogs and it worked nicely, and a friend with a white GSD/malamute ordered the one for white dogs. She liked it a lot and both have a scent that makes Herbal Essences pale in comparison!
> 
> ETA: In the same catalogs/sites that you'll find Double K, you can usually find conditioning sprays that help block UV (from bleaching dark dogs), block dirt, urine, static, etc. Perhaps using one of those will help protect the coat from staining.



I went to the Double K site and they have 2 shampoos for whitening.. you mentioned the one, but now I'm curious which one is better O_O

Groomers Edge™ Alpha White™ Pet Shampoo
Groomers Edge™ Midnight White™ Hypoallergenic Shampoo





tintallie said:


> I know some conformation people use a brand called Isle of Dogs and they do have shampoos for black, white and copper coloured dogs. Chris Christensen also sells a shampoo called White on White for white dogs and have a product called Ice on Ice which is used for repelling stains, urine, rain, mats and tangles.


Isle of Dogs - No. 16 White Coat Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo 250ml

The Isle of Dogs shampoo seems interesting, but they don't say much about it at all. No ingredients etc.. so hmm


I liked all the information the Chris Christensen's site provided and the Ice on Ice is definitely looking appealing at this point, but the white on white focuses so much on how it whitens dog coats.. is it a good shampoo though? I want something that cleans my pup.. doesn't hurt him and keeps his coat all white and healthy..

I appreciate the info so far.. is anyone able to respond to my concerns?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I found a review on Amazon for Isle of Dogs' White Coat shampoo: Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Isle of Dogs Coature No.16 White Coat Evening Primrose Oil Dog Shampoo 8.4 oz.

I found the ingredients on the Bath and Bodyworks website since t hey started selling Isle of Dogs and it includes more reviews:

Deionized Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide DEA, Acrylates Copolymer, PEG-3 Distearate, Oenothera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Fragrance, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Citric Acid, Sodium Chloride, Benzophenone-4, Blue #1, Red #33.

Maldives Villa No. 16 White Coat Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo - Isle Of Dogs - Bath & Body Works


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

There is the brand Perfect Coat white pearl shampoo which is for white coat dogs you can buy it from petsmart and petco. I only know from the product info that it contanins aloe vera but from the reviews 7 out of 1 like it a lot for there dogs.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I heard aloe vera was poisonous to dogs.. I'm assuming this use of it isn't a risk?


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

Hi, I have used a shampoo called Super White coat brightener for many years for my light colored and white dogs and it works wonderful. It is made by Bio-Groom, is tearless, has a coconut oil base and a neutral ph. You can go to biogroom.com to check it out but biogroom has been around for more than 20 years I believe and have many types to choose from. I will be getting a new white baby in 2 weeks and this is what I will use on him also.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Blitz1203 said:


> I heard aloe vera was poisonous to dogs.. I'm assuming this use of it isn't a risk?


Could you double check that information? I had a vet prescribe high strength edible aloe vera gel for Niki to help him deal with the side effects of Pred making him so hot.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Plants Poisonous to Dogs

Control-F and type in Aloe Vera. It is listed. I came aware of this while at the Vet office. It was in a pamphlet. I have an Aloe Vera plant and my pup has been getting into it so it worried me.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry, I actually had meant to write "Double K MIDNIGHT White," not the Alpha white. After seeing you list both types, it occurred to me that I had put down the wrong one. I don't know anything about the Alpha, my friend had the Midnight White and it worked really well.

I also second the BioGroom line, I've used their black-enhancing formula and it seemed like a nice mild shampoo. That was also ordered from a grooming supply company (Pet Edge).

As for the Aloe, I'm sure it would likely take large amounts to make a dog ill, or only make some dogs ill. Just like some will consider garlic and grapes to be toxic, while many dogs eat grapes regularly and are fine. Plus, you're just applying it to his skin anyways...there is plenty of stuff in topical products that aren't safe to take internally.

Good luck finding a good product!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Perhaps it is poisonous if ingested, but is ok if it is used topically?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

tintallie said:


> Perhaps it is poisonous if ingested, but is ok if it is used topically?


Niki's holistic vet gave it for oral consumption - he took several large spoonsful of the gel a day. Perhaps it was processed prior to being sold for consumption?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use horse shampoo on my dogs, its very gentle. For my gray (white hair, black skin) horse I used quik silver shampoo. Its a purple whitening shampoo. I would use that probably if I had a WGSD. One of the reasons I use horse shampoo is because its gentle, I have the conditioner to use after, and I bathe my dogs regularly since Tessa is my service dog. Horse shampoo often comes in larger bottles for cheaper than dog shampoo.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I third recommend Biogroom products - Superwhite is a very good seller for the company I work for - which sells products to groomers.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

as the owner of a white horse i second the horse shampoo idea..its cheaper and you get more...if you cant find any try mrs stewart's blueing(laundry aisle in grocery store) mixed with sauve, just enough to turn the sauve a medium blue color....also i have used clairol's shimmering lights from sally's beauty supplies


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

At this point the Bio groom stuff is looking good though the Double K is up there also. I've heard of using Horse Shampoo, but I'd prefer to use things for dogs in case something bad happens. If I'm using a horse shampoo on a dog and he has a negative reaction to it and I complain they'll be like "Well its for horses" 

Does Bio groom have something like ice and ice that repels stains and so on to keep the pup cleaner longer? That sounds pretty good to me and I'd rather order it all from the same place. If I can't I can't, but I figured I'd ask. Also, thank you all for your help on this matter. You've all been a big help and I really appreciate it.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

WE tried the whitening stuff on Prince in the beginning, but I didn't see that it made much of a difference. Anything that bleaches their fur is probably going to cause damage to their coat and skin anyway. We tried the whitening stuff for one bottle. Then switched to the standard stuff. It get's him clean and his color is his color. It's up to you, but if he's not a show dog, I personally see no reason to use it at all.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

The products listed so far claim that they do not bleach the fur, but clean and brighten it. I'm want to clean him and keep him clean.. sadly he has to go outside and its almost impossible not to get dirty especially during the winter months here. The Ice on Ice Repel thing sounds great if it works..


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

horse shampoo isnt going to hurt the dog , no bleach


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Blitz1203 said:


> The products listed so far claim that they do not bleach the fur, but clean and brighten it. I'm want to clean him and keep him clean.. sadly he has to go outside and its almost impossible not to get dirty especially during the winter months here. The Ice on Ice Repel thing sounds great if it works..


I know a Newf owner that uses Ice on Ice on her Newf to help repel dirt and grime...and drool...


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

*shampoo for white pup*

As I said before the Bio-groom is not toxic and is coconut oil based, no bleach, just the good stuff. When my new white pup gets here, he will also be bathed with it to clean newspaper print off his feet.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Blitz1203 said:


> .....
> 
> Does Bio groom have something like ice and ice that repels stains and so on to keep the pup cleaner longer? ........


Most safe products for horses and cats are more than safe for dogs but some dog products are not recommended for horses and some are unsafe for cats due to cats absorbing some chemicals through their skin.

I am not familiar with the "ice" product so I cannot answer whether biogroom has a similar product.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I recommend Les Poochs "Pooch Bright" shampoo. I used this on my white terrier and on my cats' white markings. It works amazingly well at getting the fur sparkling white and is very gentle. Plus it smells wonderful!


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

If you have a horse tack store or a Tractor Supply nearby you should be able to find whitening shampoo there. It's usually purple in color. They're safe for use, even on young animals and on the face/around the eyes. My daughter uses them all the time on her paint before shows... he's a mud puppy normally and he comes sparkling clean with minimal effort when she uses the whitening formulas.


----------



## Fryphax (Mar 13, 2010)

I've read a lot about shampoos and WGSD. From what I have read the skin of a WGSD is more sensitive and prone to damage due to over bathing. Aloe Vera and Oatmeal shampoos (Oatmeal by a large margin) are recommended for when you do bathe your WGSD. I gave Falkor a good cleaning with "Hartz 'Groomers Best' Oatmeal Shampoo"(Wal-Mart standard brand) today and his coat looks absolutely beautiful. Although it only his third bath in the 2 months I have had him, his coat looks beautiful as compared to the Aloe Vera and Generic bulk doggy shampoo. I am really interested in the Coconut based shampoo however as my brother who has had a number of skin problems (Acne, Dryness, Etc.) swears by coconut oil for keeping his sensitive skin happy. 

Completely unfounded other than my own instincts, I tend to avoid whitening shampoo because I feel as if it would be unnecessarily harsh. Like was said before, you're not showing the dog, it's okay if he is a little off color. I want Falkor to look bright and shiny all the time but not at the expense of his overall comfort.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

you could try any horse whitening shampoo but do not leave on for too long unless you want a purple rinse. Iodine washes also make the white brighter again just dont leave it on too long.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I purchased Bio groom Super White Shampoo and it works quite well. My dog had no problems with it and came out clean and soft. I also purchase the Ice on Ice Finishing spray. I haven't used it much, but it seems to work also. I'm not really a fan of the smell, but I can't complain heh. Now the fun part is grooming him. I got a Kong Zoom Groom Curry Brush, a self cleaning slicker, and a comb. I've been using them on a weekly basis as a groomer I met recommended and I've gotten good results. I particularly like the curry brush.. it does wonders to his fur.. makes him nice and soft plus I don't have to worry if he chews on it for a minute heh. He also doesn't seem to mind it which is nice as restraining him isn't very fun.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Chris Christensen products have given me nice results for years.

I don't have the Isle of Dogs whitening. But I use Isle of Dog a lot and love it. Makes me want to bath the dogs just to be in the stuff! Beautiful coats even with frequent bathing. Expensive a bit, but luxurious stuff.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Samba said:


> Chris Christensen products have given me nice results for years.


Ditto. CC shampoo and conditioner products are great and so are their brushes. After years of buying stuff at the pet stores I finally bought all CC products. It really is worth the money.


----------

